# Frog Fest 2009 photos



## lestat (Feb 25, 2007)

I apologize if this is the wrong place to post these photos. Please let me know if I should have posted them somewhere else. Hopefully some of these WILL be mine soon.  I just thought you might like to see them. I read here a lot, but don't have much to contribute besides photos, so hopefully you guys will enjoy these.


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

Those are great looking pics. Thank for sharing. I like seeing pictures more than reading most of the time. I was always the kid in school with picture books lol.


----------



## papaK (Apr 4, 2007)

Those are some nice pictures...


----------



## bruce (Feb 23, 2007)

Always great to see what we are unable to attend! Thanks!


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

Great photos, thanks for sharing! Do you happen to know whot morph these frogs are? And who was selling them? I'm pretty sure they're a pumilio morph, but I can't remember which off hand.



lestat said:


>


----------



## pookiebuttons (Jan 15, 2009)

Oooo wow those are all sooo pretty! I wish I lived close enough to go to Frog Fest. Those are awesome quality pics you took!


----------



## lestat (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks guys! I'm glad you like them. 



bgcabot said:


> Great photos, thanks for sharing! Do you happen to know whot morph these frogs are? And who was selling them? I'm pretty sure they're a pumilio morph, but I can't remember which off hand.


No, I don't remember. I really should have taken note, because I want those ones. My friend thinks they were Isla colon pumilio, but I'm not familiar enough to say either way. They're definitely a pumilio though. I remember that much! I'm pretty sure the vendor was two tables to Darren Meyer's left. Either that, or directly across from him.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Dang... those are some sweet fantasticus! That photo is pushing me even more to get some summersi this July.... Which sucks 'cause I'm already spending way too much money on frogs as it is this summer....

Is it sad that I'm getting to a point where I can list species and morph of more than half the photos I see now?


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

lestat said:


> Thanks guys! I'm glad you like them.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't remember. I really should have taken note, because I want those ones. My friend thinks they were Isla colon pumilio, but I'm not familiar enough to say either way. They're definitely a pumilio though. I remember that much! I'm pretty sure the vendor was two tables to Darren Meyer's left. Either that, or directly across from him.


I was guessing Isla Colon myself, but I didn't want to let my ignorance show if I were to be way off lol.


----------



## lestat (Feb 25, 2007)

bgcabot said:


> I was guessing Isla Colon myself, but I didn't want to let my ignorance show if I were to be way off lol.


I was sorta hoping no one would ask, so I could hide my own ignorance. haha



SmackoftheGods said:


> Is it sad that I'm getting to a point where I can list species and morph of more than half the photos I see now?


Not at all! I feel kinda retarded that I can't remember the names of most of the ones I just posted! lol (Feel free to help me out  )

Here's a few more. I posted my favorites first, but these were nice too... I'm not sure why the last photo in this post wasn't with my favorites. I love amazonicus


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

bgcabot said:


> I was guessing Isla Colon myself, but I didn't want to let my ignorance show if I were to be way off lol.


They kinda look like Rio Guarumos


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, that's a pretty good guess too. Hard to say!


----------



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

That was a nice red Bastimento also. I want a pair of those in the near future.

TonyT


----------



## lestat (Feb 25, 2007)

I emailed a vendor from the show, and he replied with this: "those are Eric Malolepsy and Jon Garrett's Bruno Pumilio". I believe there's an email address listed on northwestfrogfest.com is one of you guys was looking to buy some.


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

Yup they are Jon and Eric's Bruno's, as far as i know they are the only true Bruno's in the hobby. Nice Pic's btw.
Charles


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Who had the solid orange galacts? I've been looking for some for a while.


----------



## chrisdrake (May 4, 2009)

Those are all spectacular looking frogs. Great pics. That must have been an awesome show. Chris Drake


----------



## lestat (Feb 25, 2007)

Dane said:


> Who had the solid orange galacts? I've been looking for some for a while.


The friend that went with me says he thinks those were Darren Meyer's. If not, he might know who had them.


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

almazan said:


> Yup they are Jon and Eric's Bruno's, as far as i know they are the only true Bruno's in the hobby. Nice Pic's btw.
> Charles


Thanks for the info! I looked at the NWFF site, the only contact info they had that may be a match was for an Eric Malolepsy, is this the same as mentioned above?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

that was Darrens galactonotus. Only one I saw


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

bgcabot said:


> Thanks for the info! I looked at the NWFF site, the only contact info they had that may be a match was for an Eric Malolepsy, is this the same as mentioned above?


Yes, That's him. His email is on the NWFF vendor page, also he is on the board as well under "EricM", him and Jon have some awesome frogs too.
Charles


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

almazan said:


> Yes, That's him. His email is on the NWFF vendor page, also he is on the board as well under "EricM", him and Jon have some awesome frogs too.
> Charles


Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very cool pics, i am glad i didn't go to that show, I woudl have been broke and probably woudl have had to sell my soul for somre more frogs!!


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

wow nice pics.


----------



## dart_frog_junkie (Apr 9, 2009)

Those are some beautiful pics


----------



## thetattooedone (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, I'm really proud of myself. I left NWFF without buying any frogs. I did, however, buy a blue-tailed newt and a pair of juvi Phelsuma Klemmeri!! LOL. 

Brent


----------

